# Can anyone recommend - or even steer us away from! - a pet moving company?



## lorb (Apr 13, 2015)

We are moving over in August from Scotland and are finding by far the biggest headache is the organisation for our beautiful 6 year old Golden Retriever!
I am looking for a company to safely ship our boy over as sensitively, carefully ...and economically as possible!!
Does anyone have any experience with pet shipping companies which could help us make a choice? I have a feeling this may be deemed as 'advertising' and therefore be against forum rules:confused2:...I am a newbie so can't get PM yet...but any top tips of what to look for would be great? Maybe I'll get my mailbox soon!:eyebrows:
We'll move onto the nightmare of renting with a pet later....!! Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

lorb said:


> We are moving over in August from Scotland and are finding by far the biggest headache is the organisation for our beautiful 6 year old Golden Retriever!
> I am looking for a company to safely ship our boy over as sensitively, carefully ...and economically as possible!!
> Does anyone have any experience with pet shipping companies which could help us make a choice? I have a feeling this may be deemed as 'advertising' and therefore be against forum rules:confused2:...I am a newbie so can't get PM yet...but any top tips of what to look for would be great? Maybe I'll get my mailbox soon!:eyebrows:
> We'll move onto the nightmare of renting with a pet later....!! Thanks!


Use the search facility. There's been a number of threads lately that have mentioned pet shipping companies and the things you have to do...also makes the house rental search a lot harder now


----------



## lorb (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tip....erm....is it the Search which is in capitals on the green bar near the top? I can only find a couple of fairly old links...can you give me an idea on key words to input?? Not sure I'm doing it quite right...!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

lorb said:


> Thanks for the tip....erm....is it the Search which is in capitals on the green bar near the top? I can only find a couple of fairly old links...can you give me an idea on key words to input?? Not sure I'm doing it quite right...!


Yep that's it. Maybe just type single words like pet, dog, animal and the like ?


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

*Dog shipping company*



escapedtonz said:


> Yep that's it. Maybe just type single words like pet, dog, animal and the like ?


I am going to NZ at the end of August from Southampton and are taking our 10 year old Labrador. I completely understand how you feel. Molly is like my child- and is better behaved than one of mine! I am using a company that my friend used 2 years ago when they shipped their Westie. The company is called Ladyhaye. A quick internet search will find them. I have spoken to them several times now as I'm such a worrier for my dog and they seem really switched on and knowledgeable. They even corrected my vet regarding blood testing times.. My friends were very happy with their service and their dog arrived with no ill effects. Total cost is £3k not including vet bills for blood tests etc. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lorb (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Sabey! I will look into this and see if they can help from Edinburgh, I really don't like the idea of using a company I have no experience of, with such precious cargo! I'm finding it hard to measure my dog....He lies on his back when he sees the tape measure! Where are you planning move to?


----------



## Zen7 (Mar 11, 2015)

We used Golden Arrows while moving here and they did excellent job.


----------



## lorb (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Zen7. I'll look into them too!


----------

